
JuliaCon 2019 (Session Overview and Livestream) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/user/JuliaLanguage/videos
======
tosh
reminder for today's upcoming sessions:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/JuliaLanguage/videos?view=2&flo...](https://www.youtube.com/user/JuliaLanguage/videos?view=2&flow=grid)

